# RCI resort near Redwood National Park



## Marty Welsh (May 1, 2017)

I am planning a trip to Northern California and was looking for resort ideas. I am a RCI points member.


----------



## sue1947 (May 1, 2017)

The only timeshare remotely close to Redwoods National Park is GEVC at Lighthouse Point south of Mendocino.  And it's not very close.  The NP is a series of various state and national park sections that stretch for a long distance along Highway 101.  The roads up from Hwy 1, where Lighthouse Point is, are slow and windy so it's really not a good base.  You would be better off renting a vacation rental in Eureka.

There are timeshares in Napa or Monterey area that you can visit various Redwood groves from.  However, if you want to export the National Park sites, you should look at non-timeshare options. 

Sue


----------



## WinniWoman (May 2, 2017)

We stayed in San Francisco once at a hotel and visited part of the Redwoods near Sausalito. I believe there is at least one timeshare in San Fransisco, though i cannot remember the name of it.


----------



## Marty Welsh (May 2, 2017)

sue1947 said:


> The only timeshare remotely close to Redwoods National Park is GEVC at Lighthouse Point south of Mendocino.  And it's not very close.  The NP is a series of various state and national park sections that stretch for a long distance along Highway 101.  The roads up from Hwy 1, where Lighthouse Point is, are slow and windy so it's really not a good base.  You would be better off renting a vacation rental in Eureka.
> 
> There are timeshares in Napa or Monterey area that you can visit various Redwood groves from.  However, if you want to export the National Park sites, you should look at non-timeshare options.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue


----------



## sue1947 (May 2, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> We stayed in San Francisco once at a hotel and visited part of the Redwoods near Sausalito. I believe there is at least one timeshare in San Fransisco, though i cannot remember the name of it.



That would be Muir Woods National Monument not Redwoods National Park.  
As I said above, you can see redwood groves in various state parks from other timeshares but Redwood National Park is worth seeing in its own right.  It feels bigger and more expansive plus more variety with the ocean section near Orick.  In between are some additional state parks and wildlife areas especially around Eureka/Arcata.  The latter is a less visited but very beautiful area.  It can also be less expensive.  Several years ago, I rented a cute historic remodeled 3 BR home in Eureka for $100/night in April.  

Sue


----------



## sfwilshire (May 2, 2017)

I stayed in a wonderful bed and breakfast in Eureka about 25 years ago. Great memories of that trip. Have no memory, however, of the name, even if it is still there.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 2, 2017)

sue1947 said:


> That would be Muir Woods National Monument not Redwoods National Park.
> As I said above, you can see redwood groves in various state parks from other timeshares but Redwood National Park is worth seeing in its own right.  It feels bigger and more expansive plus more variety with the ocean section near Orick.  In between are some additional state parks and wildlife areas especially around Eureka/Arcata.  The latter is a less visited but very beautiful area.  It can also be less expensive.  Several years ago, I rented a cute historic remodeled 3 BR home in Eureka for $100/night in April.
> 
> Sue




It was so long ago. I do remember driving through a tree trunk and so forth.


----------



## WalnutBaron (May 5, 2017)

sue1947 said:


> That would be Muir Woods National Monument not Redwoods National Park.
> As I said above, you can see redwood groves in various state parks from other timeshares but Redwood National Park is worth seeing in its own right.  It feels bigger and more expansive plus more variety with the ocean section near Orick.  In between are some additional state parks and wildlife areas especially around Eureka/Arcata.  The latter is a less visited but very beautiful area.  It can also be less expensive.  Several years ago, I rented a cute historic remodeled 3 BR home in Eureka for $100/night in April.
> 
> Sue



I _highly _recommend Muir Woods, which became a National Monument in 1908. It's amazing that this beautiful place exists so close to a major city. If you choose to go, my best advice is to get there before 9 am, as the parking lots fill quickly. But once you're walking on the boardwalk trails throughout the park, you will not feel crowded at all, and you'll be in an oasis of giants of truly spectacular beauty.


----------

